# Plateau Doe



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, 

I'm ten days out from my doe pronghorn tag. I know there are a bunch of you that have hunted this tag, so who can give me some advice? I would say "I'm not looking for your honey hole", but that would be a lie. I am looking for your honey hole! 

But really, any advice to help lessen the learning curve would be much appreciated.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If you're hunting on opening day, I would suggest going out very, very early in the morning and setting up in a place the pronghorns are likely to run by as soon as people start pushing them. Pick a good location (using geography to your advantage), be patient, and stay put for awhile. There will be a lot of folks pushing them around.

The animals are very skittish by the time the doe hunt rolls around, so road hunting is not as easy as you may expect. It won't work for you unless you're either a) a long range shooter or b) lucky. 

I don't know much about what the hunt is like after opening day. Hopefully others can help if you don't tag out right away.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was out that way during the elk hunt all the herds of antelope were very skittish and very seldom held still for very long if a vehicle was in sight. We did see a few small herds of them but not as many as they should have out there. 

I can't believe that they still have a doe hunt going on out there.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> When I was out that way during the elk hunt all the herds of antelope were very skittish and very seldom held still for very long if a vehicle was in sight. We did see a few small herds of them but not as many as they should have out there.
> 
> I can't believe that they still have a doe hunt going on out there.


And the welfare farmers from Wayne county got them to raise for permits by 200 from what they were already recommending, plus they're removing a couple hundred. We really lost during the May board meeting. Hopefully next year sportsmen will go or contact the board and not let it happen again.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh how I wish I had an antelope tag in my wallet....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spent over 40 days this year on the Plateau antelope unit,
We figure we saw about 300 total different does and fawns over that time frame.......

Why the hell they have issued over 600 antlerless permits is insane....:!:......

As for 'honey holes' ? 
Not sure there is such a thing for these antelope.
So many trucks,wheelers,razors with guns running every were I'd were orange.:grin:.
(I HATE orange)

Honestly, I've seen them lopes cover 20 miles in a day for no real reason...........

Just like the Wasatch cow elk herds, The Plateau lopes headed the same direction..
Sad,Sad,sad...........................


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarq said:


> The animals are very skittish by the time the doe hunt rolls around, so road hunting is not as easy as you may expect. It won't work for you unless you're either a) a long range shooter or b) lucky.
> 
> I don't know much about what the hunt is like after opening day. Hopefully others can help if you don't tag out right away.


I am definitely not a long range shooter. Don't have the equipment, knowledge, or skills. I do tend to get a little lucky every now and then, though. I'm not anticipating only road hunting, and I don't mind getting out and hiking. I will not be hunting opening day as it starts on a Monday and I have some work that day that can't be put to a different day. I anticipate that my first day hunting will be Friday the 20th.

I've never hunted antelope before. I put in for this tag with one thing in mind: a test run to see if this would be a fun and reasonable hunt for my daughter when she turns 12. She's 8 now so I'll start building points back up to put in as a group so she can draw that tag her first year if this works out the way I hope it will. Depending on the situation, she will hopefully be with me on this hunt.

Any hints on where or how would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Spent over 40 days this year on the Plateau antelope unit,
> We figure we saw about 300 total different does and fawns over that time frame.......
> 
> Why the hell they have issued over 600 antlerless permits is insane....:!:......
> ...


It happened because sportsmen didn't show up at the board meeting or email the board their side of the story. Instead you had the welfare cases from Piute and Wayne county that came and complained about the antelope and elk. They got 200 more tags added for doe pronghorn, and 200 tags added to the Dutton,Monroe,Fishlake late cow hunt that runs until January 31st and has nearly a 90% success rate. We got screwed last April and we need to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Most shots on this unit is 400-500 yards unless you can get them to run past you. It's a tough hunt especially with the low numbers of animals this year


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Get off the road on foot n glass as much as possible. It's a fun hunt n you'll surely tag out.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I think 35 might actually have a honey hole.....

Cuz every time I get on foot in this unit I just walk on to another road.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a few areas that hold pockets where they like to hang out in and to get to them you are going to have to hike a ways. But after all the hunting seasons that go on down there all bets are off.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they see the trucks coming a lot easier. got of the road and use the terrain to conceal your movement better.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

its been two years since I hunted it though. saw zero antelope during scouting but then found a heard opening morning when I left the road to hike up a draw to peak over the rim. they were over the top on the other side by the road but would've spooked em had I kept driving down road. ive only done hunt once but never met anyone who spent more than a day before tagging out. it may have changed though. seems like they are hammering that unit with 500-600 doe tags a year.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

also I remember when I applied for the hunt this year there was a notice that they may be conducting aerial surveys during that hunt


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Take Goofys word for it. The Wayne County Goat Ropers got there way. That unit is so screwed up now to what it use to be.. it's a **** shame.. Love the Boulders and Parker..Was there in 1998 with my new pick up.. You wold never believe the Lopes we seen. GONE GONE< NOW.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that's a shame. always thought of this hunt as a sure thing if you were lucky to draw. wouldn't mind them scaling way back for a few years


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be heading down the Friday after the opener as well and will be hunting every chance I get. If you see a silver Tacoma stop by and say hi.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you are just looking for a good hunt for your daughter (and Plateau isn't what you hoped for), look into the WY doe hunts. It's only $48 per doe tag, you can usually get two, draw odds are pretty good, and there are typically many animals that make for a fun hunt.

Out of state hunts are typically expensive, but the WY doe hunts are very reasonable. Don't count them out.

I've never hunted Plateau though, so can't help you. 35 is probably spot on though. Use your glass and use other hunters to your advantage. Good thing is antelope are active all day, so you have more than the first and last hour of the day to hunt them unlike alot of deer and elk hunts.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^^^This! Nonresident youth doe antelope tags are $33 and the nonresident nonyouth doe tags are $48. I have been going to Wyoming antelope hunting for the past 7 years and it is a blast!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Hunted that hunt last year and got there the day before the hunt opened and saw antelope every day but like others mentioned they were too far away or moving. I foolishly was trying to get one with a bow for the first couple of days. Found some on Sunday but couldn't get in range but saw what they were doing, it was a group that was over a ridge and kind of out of the way, one of the few areas I had set up to check-out that I knew was off the beaten path. Went out super, super early Monday morning, left my camp at 3 and was hiking into position way before sunrise to be within range when they went down to the water. Sure enough they started coming along just before dawn, about a dozen or so. Couldn't quite see well enough yet and I was worried it wouldn't be light enough in time as I laid there in the cold dirt in the bushes, shivering uncontrollably. Finally it was light enough to see, legal hours and all that jazz, and there was a lingering doe about 100 yards out. I was using my DR650 dirt bike as the main mode of transportation and I stuck to the areas with GNARLY roads. First couple of days I covered over 160 miles of dirt roads.


----------



## Orangepeel (Dec 6, 2013)

They were doing aerial surveys out there last weekend I believe. The few antelope I saw while driving were plenty skiddish, even from a long ways off. I think that's how they always are with vehicles. just my 2 cents!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Orangepeel said:


> They were doing aerial surveys out there last weekend I believe. The few antelope I saw while driving were plenty skiddish, even from a long ways off. I think that's how they always are with vehicles. just my 2 cents!


Hmmmmm,
May-be we have yet ANOTHER emergency closure brewing???????


----------



## Orangepeel (Dec 6, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Hmmmmm,
> May-be we have yet ANOTHER emergency closure brewing???????


I have no idea, I just noticed the plane flying all over the place real low out there last Saturday....I could be wrong and it was something else....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ Blue striping on the plane ? ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Not Soon enough. Closure should have started some years back.. u know when people started to turn tags back.


----------



## Orangepeel (Dec 6, 2013)

I didn't see the plane close enough to get a color of the stripe, seems like they were out there all morning though.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Hmmmmm,
> May-be we have yet ANOTHER emergency closure brewing???????


If the unit is in dire straits, I'd rather them close it, even if its at the last minute. I don't mind a difficult hunt, or even one where I eat tag soup. I don't think I have to tag out on every tag I ever hold. But if the herd is hurting that bad, I'd rather not hunt.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> If the unit is in dire straits, I'd rather them close it, even if its at the last minute. I don't mind a difficult hunt, or even one where I eat tag soup. I don't think I have to tag out on every tag I ever hold. But if the herd is hurting that bad, I'd rather not hunt.


 Good luck friend , Enjoy the outdoors no matter what happens.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

All the doom and gloomers...remember, the herd was way over objective not too long ago and they have been giving lots of doe tags virtually every year. The plateau antelope herd is the most productive herd in the state. What many of you guys are witnessing is the new reality for this antelope herd....it simply will not be allowed to have as many antelope in the past unless sportsmen can get the objective raised.

But saying it is in dire straits is an exaggeration...still lots of goats out there and they can be found if you put a little time in. I haven't hunted them for several years, but see them off the roads every time out on the parker. IF you need some help finding them, PM me and I will give you some good places to check. I saw lots of goats deer and elk hunting this fall...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If the unit is in dire straits, I'd rather them close it, even if its at the last minute. I don't mind a difficult hunt, or even one where I eat tag soup. I don't think I have to tag out on every tag I ever hold. But if the herd is hurting that bad, I'd rather not hunt.


The DWR did an 'emergency closure' on this exact same hunt in 2010 ...

ABSOLUTELY needs to happen again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

600 doe permits right now will be detrimental to this unit.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Realistically, does it need to close entirely? Or do they just need to do an emergency reduction in tags? These policy decisions are always fascinating to me. It's usually the sportsmen that lose out, but that is because it's usually the sportsmen that don't show up when the policy decisions are being made.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Realistically? 50 to 100 doe permits on Plateau would be OK...
Still providing some opportunity ..

600? NOT A CHANCE...

Just like the Wasatch elk management-----Total BS.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Orangepeel said:


> I have no idea, I just noticed the plane flying all over the place real low out there last Saturday....I could be wrong and it was something else....


I think it absolutely could have been something else. Just because a small plane is flying around the mountain doesn't mean it's the DWR out doing counts.

It was probably a hunter trying to figure out where the antelope are!!

doom and gloom. doom and gloom.

As W2U mentioned, this herd is the most productive herd in the state -- to the point that it rebounds and exceeds objective rather frequently.

The only issue is the lack of hunter participation in the process of setting herd objectives. If you want it changed, get involved.

Alternatives: all you hunters obtaining permits should maybe stop filling those permits!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Realistically? 50 to 100 doe permits on Plateau would be OK...
> Still providing some opportunity ..
> 
> 600? NOT A CHANCE...
> ...


Goofy -- what is the current antelope objective number for Plateau?
What is the current number of antelope on the unit?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> Goofy -- what is the current antelope objective number for Plateau?
> What is the current number of antelope on the unit?


Pretty sure ( off the top of my head ) the objective number has been 1,500
for quite some time.......

Current number on the unit?
Well I spent most of the summer/fall on this unit, 40+ days.
Covered it from Fish Lake to Escalante.
Are physical count over that time fame was 175 different bucks and 300 does.

Not sure what the DWR estimate is this year but I would love to know?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> Goofy -- what is the current antelope objective number for Plateau?
> What is the current number of antelope on the unit?


Pretty sure ( off the top of my head ) the objective number has been 1,500
for quite some time.......

Current number on the unit?
Well I spent most of the summer/fall on this unit, 40+ days.
Covered it from Fish Lake to Escalante.
Are physical count over that time fame was 175 different bucks and 300 does.

Not sure what the DWR estimate is this year but I would love to know?

I've been hunting antelope on this unit for 25 years.

Have known Jim Lamb for almost 20 years....
I know the politics involve here very well.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Pretty sure ( off the top of my head ) the objective number has been 1,500
> for quite some time.......
> 
> Current number on the unit?
> ...


So you are basing all of this discussion around your own personal count of antelope -- and you've counted 175 different bucks and 300 different does.

did you cover the entire unit? From the Dipping Vats to the Boulder Top and down to Lower Bowns?

This is my whole issue with these discussions: It's all based off conjecture.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Why yes^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We spent time on the Boulder top, Lower Bowns, The fremont bench,
And many other places out of the norm for the unit.........

And " Based off conjecture" ????????

Thats half the problem, Old fashion Common sense has been lost in a sea of politics!

I'd love to see the DWR standing up more for the sportsman than the cattlemans asoc.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'd love to see the DWR standing up more for the sportsman than the cattlemans asoc.


What do you want them to do? They do not have the power to just increase herd objective numbers.

What about the BLM and Forest Service?

Everyone wants to just sit back and blame the DWR, but they are only one small part of this issue.

I still don't understand the sportsmen. If this herd (Plateau) is in so much trouble, WHY ARE SPORTSMEN CONTINUING TO FILL THEIR TAGS???

If, as many of you say, the DWR won't do something about it, then why won't the hunters??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WE DID!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

3 non punched tags here!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I can tell you with certainty that the Plateau is over objective. Goofy is close with the 1500 number I believe, not sure exactly of that number but it is in the neighborhood. I'm not just saying it is over objective because I go there a couple weeks a year and drive around shooting stuff and notice antelope either, but actual repeated counts from the ground and air by professionals is what I am talking about. I had the doe tag last year and had a blast. Lots of folks the first few days but a ton of antelope too. I went later in the hunt also and very few folks were out. They are stirred up a bit as expected after bird, coyote, deer, elk, antelope, and bunny hunters but most people didn't get more than 50 yards off the road. I was able to get between 75 yards and 300 yards a number of times on several herds, there were antelope somewhere no matter where I was. 

If you have a problem with population objectives that's a different story, take it up with with the many different stakeholders that contribute to how an objective is set. It is a mixture of politics and biology. One thing that frustrates me with us sportsman is we always think more = better = healthy ecosystem. This is not true. So we had a bad winter up there a few years ago, so what, natures a bitch and she does that. What I would notice and pay attention to is how quickly the herd has rebounded. That is a testament to the quality and health of the habitat. Populations will oscillate up and down but if the habitat is there and in good condition they come back.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Vanilla, have you been out yet? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> Vanilla, have you been out yet? Let us know how it goes.


My hope was today would be my first day. Sometimes life happens, and I didn't make it out. I am now waiting to see what the weather will be over the next week or so and will makes game plan.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> WE DID!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 3 non punched tags here!


I am not going to punch my cow tag for the Monroe/Dutton/Fishlake/Boulder combo tag that runs until January 31st. I don't agree with the hunt, I don't agree with killing so many cows and I got a spike during the muzzleloader hunt for meat. I don't fault anyone who draws a tag to fill it but I also can't stand what happened this year at the board meeting when anterless tag recommendations were set. The least I can do is save a cow and do what I can to stick it to the welfare folks that jacked up tag numbers. It's not about what the DWR can do, it's about what sportsmen can do to freakening email the wildlife board and/or go to the meeting and defend our interests.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^^^ right out of the anti hunter playbook. 

Buy a tag just to prevent a real hunter from getting to hunt.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> ^^^^^ right out of the anti hunter playbook.
> 
> Buy a tag just to prevent a real hunter from getting to hunt.


Yep I've read that chapter a few times. I have plenty of meat I have no reason to use the tag. It's called having more of a reason to hunt than kill things. I have what I want and need for the year, I don't need to kill just to kill.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Then surrender it.

Just like you should any other tag.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Then surrender it.
> 
> Just like you should any other tag.


That's not what the anti hunting book told me to do.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Surrendering it does nothing.......

No refund and they do not reissue antlerless permits.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Your just as guilty goofy. If you applied for those doe tags with the intent to sit on them. 

I'm sure you guys have found the solution to the problem. Thanks for saving our herds.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

1-I, If you decide that you didn't see lots of elk. And figure that tags should be cut by 500. Are you gonna encourage all of us to flog up the monroe cow hunt? Or is that wrong?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Your just as guilty goofy. If you applied for those doe tags with the intent to sit on them.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have found the solution to the problem. Thanks for saving our herds.


Guilty of what?

We hunted 16 days.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> 1-I, If you decide that you didn't see lots of elk. And figure that tags should be cut by 500. Are you gonna encourage all of us to flog up the monroe cow hunt? Or is that wrong?


I'm not really sure what you mean by flog up. I'm just saying that I don't think when the unit has never reached its objective and all other units have been allowed to I don't support the over 500 cow tags available on the unit this year. Does that mean I don't want you to hunt if you got a tag? Absolutely not, go hunt and harvest a cow, but I don't need another and I might as well let a cow live especially when I have no need for it. The pronghorn situation sickens me to. They gave out around 600 tags for the unit and are going to remove 200 more by trailer. IMO that herd is not at the level to withstand that. Notice the "IMO" part, you don't have to like what I think, you don't even have to read it, but you will. In the end, it won't make a difference either way why I do with my tag. The only thing I'm guilty of is not being the one who kills for no reason. Why don't you go kill a coyote something? That should make the future brighter for all of us.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Plug up. Is what I meant.

What do the biologist and range guys say about how many antelope are out on the plateau? I think there should be 5x more deer in monroe but can't have it because the biologist and range guys say the habitat isn't there to support them.

It's not like you have cougar killing a goat a week each. So it's gonna take hunter harvest to keep numbers in check. I realize the Parkers had way more antelope back then. Maybe those numbers aren't healthy or sustainable. Maybe that heard is one bad winter away from disaster. I doubt it but if the biologist and range guys say so. Shouldn't you subscribe to that train of thought? Is easy just sit back and say "habitat". Ahh isn't that nice. 

Have a good weekend. No yotes for me. I've got to get a few more rooster before thanksgiving. I will shoot a cat if I see it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Plug up. Is what I meant.
> 
> What do the biologist and range guys say about how many antelope are out on the plateau? I think there should be 5x more deer in monroe but can't have it because the biologist and range guys say the habitat isn't there to support them.
> 
> ...


The DWRs original recommendations were no where near the tags thy ended up handing out. The welfare ranchers showed up at the wildlife board meeting and got them to up the tag numbers by a couple hundred both on elk and antelope. This situation has nothing to do with what the habitat can handle, this is an issue of farmer joe upset there are goats and elk around. If it were all up to them they'd nearly wipe both the pronghorns and elk out.

You have a great weekend as well. Good luck on pheasants, I guess go kill a skunk, raccoon, and fox then. Shoot as many cats as you can, if there's an overpopulation of something it's those.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The DWRs original recommendations were no where near the tags thy ended up handing out. The welfare ranchers showed up at the wildlife board meeting and got them to up the tag numbers by a couple hundred both on elk and antelope. This situation has nothing to do with what the habitat can handle, this is an issue of farmer joe upset there are goats and elk around. If it were all up to them they'd nearly wipe both the pronghorns and elk out.
> 
> .


^^^^^^^ THIS !!!!! ^^^^^^^ 100% correct !!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^

4 or 500 MORE antlerless permits because of the cattlemens assco......


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you get one yet vanilla?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

35whelen said:


> you get one yet vanilla?


Nope. My first day hunting was going to be yesterday but had some family stuff come up and I didn't get out. I want to see what the weather will do this next few days to a week and make a game plan for last week of hunt.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

went out fri,sat seen at least 300 animals both days one herd of 57. best time just before sunset they dont seem to be as spooky, early morning is next best time but we were out all day and found animals all day long. we tagged 3 of 4 grandaughter didnt feel well and took her back to motel or we probably would have got hers they seem to be migrating in this year but not yet bunching up like they did 2 years ago found one hugh herd that i counted over 800 animals but was never able to shoot one because they stayed so close to each other.
find high places and look long range there are enough roads to get you close enough for a stalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know what the snow situation is like down there after the weekend storms? Heading down Friday, just hoping to figure out what I should be prepared for. 

mr.seven---if you feel inclined, send me a PM.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Vanilla,

I was down this last weekend the snow is only a couple of inches so no worries there. The antelope were tough to find only saw a handful and their were several groups chasing and shooting at every one I saw. I am also heading back down Friday but not sure were to look, hopefully I can find some better numbers.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Seems like many like to blame the dwr for the plateau pronghorn declining in numbers since the 90's. Go to a rac meeting and see for yourselves who pushes these huge permits increases and herd objective decreases. It's not the dwr! If you want to be mad at someone be mad at the Farm Bureau or the rancher Mack Morrell(sp?). They are the ones pushing and he's the main one yelling at the meetings for less antelope out there. Until more hunters show up and speak up he'll keep getting his way!

I sure hope things aren't as bad out there as some make it seem. I may have helped get rid of 2 more. My sister and BIL drew these doe tags and had never been out there. I marked some spots for them to check and they went out for the first time this last saturday and filled both tags. They said they saw about 100 head total which I thought was pretty good considering it was snowing and was really foggy all day.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in here and thank the handful of people that helped me out with info on this and also give an update. 

Went out today with my 6 and 9 year old daughters. We had a plan based upon helpful info provided by a few of you. We got out the door a little late. I guess I was surprised that it took longer to get two little girls out the door than just me??? :shock: We got to our beginning spot about an hour later than I had hoped, but that isn't the end of the world. As we were driving up the road, someone had graciously left their gut pile in the road. Not on the side of the road, but directly in the road. At least they threw the skin a few inches off the side, right? Good form, feller. Looked very fresh. I assumed it was this morning. 

The wind was pretty crazy most of the day and made it downright miserable to be out of the vehicle. We did a couple short hikes but all we saw was tracks EVERYWHERE in the snow. Anyway, we struck out at the first place, although the evidence in the road suggests someone had quick success there. 

I had a backup place I wanted to check. Talked briefly to a gentleman who said he had seen a couple different groups in the area but they were gone quickly. We went back into an area he mentioned there and got on a group of about 10 or so. They were on the move, but not sprinting out of Dodge. I had a good rest and the group at 220 yards. I was concerned because they were all basically touching each other in formation. I had my 30.06 with 150 grains of TTSX, I worried without any separation of the animals that I might end up with two down if I shot. I held on a doe on the outside waiting to see if she'd take even one step away, she didn't. None of them did. They went over the ridge at about 300 yards. I didn't pull the trigger. I wasn't too worried at the time as I figured I'd get another shot. I wasn't able to locate that group again. This was late morning by this time. 

After another short walk I decided being out in whipping winds was for the birds, so we decided to cover some country. Didn't see another antelope until about 30 minutes before dusk. This was a group of about 30 that if I'd have been 1 minute earlier, they'd have crossed the road right in front of us. These were not interested in giving me the time of day. By the time I had driven about 100 yards and stopped my vehicle they had gone from 400 yards away to 1200+ yards away. They had stopped, until I stopped and then when I stopped they took off again. 

That was the end of the hunting. I never did get to pull the trigger. I started getting upset with myself that I didn't shoot at one in the first group and really was second guessing myself. But I finally decided that if the shot didn't feel right, it is the right call to not take it. Oh well, that's hunting!

I didn't get to shoot my first antelope, but I did spend a really fun day with two of my daughters filled with lots of laughs and me consuming more cheese puffs in a day than in the last 20 years combined! My 6 year old was able to shoot the .22 for her first time today. Proud to report she nailed the plastic bottle at 10 yards on her first pull of the trigger! Punching the tag or not, it was totally worth it. 

Thanks again to those that helped me out. I hope I can return the favor some day!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry you got skunked vanilla. hope you get to tag an antelope someday.


----------

